# It's 2017: IRS just lowered our std mileage deduction by 1/2 cent/mi



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Beginning on Jan. 1, *2017*, the *standard mileage* rates for the use of a car (also vans, pickups or panel trucks) will be: 53.5 cents per mile for business miles driven, down from 54 cents for 2016.

2017 Standard Mileage Rates For Business


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Beginning on Jan. 1, *2017*, the *standard mileage* rates for the use of a car (also vans, pickups or panel trucks) will be: 53.5 cents per *mile* for *business miles* driven, down from 54 cents for 2016.
> 
> 2017 Standard Mileage Rates For Business


In spite of rising gas prices and the rising cost of anything car related. Nice


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Holy crap, people aren't going to ***** about a 0.5-cent decrease, are they?


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Holy crap, people aren't going to ***** about a 0.5-cent decrease, are they?


I will ***** about anything that further cuts into my declining profits big or small.Refuse to operate at a loss which in m city is harder and harder to do. Not that Uber cares of course.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> In spite of rising gas prices and the rising cost of anything car related. Nice


If you don't like the std deduction, use your actual expenses to claim your deduction and see how that goes. 

You've likely heard the catch phrase: "Business Do Not Like Uncertainty".
The IRS is not in the 'guessing game' - it provides information to businesses so they can plan and budget - and know what to expect. That is why the IRS std mileage deduction is based on the current and PAST year's historical price of fuel/ins/depreciation. The 2018 std deduction will be based on 2017's actual costs.

IMO, we're fortunate the IRS didn't reduce the std deduction a lot more than just a half penny per mile.


----------



## renbutler (Jul 25, 2015)

Jufkii said:


> I will ***** about anything that further cuts into my declining profits big or small.*Refuse to operate at a loss which in m city is harder and harder to do. *Not that Uber cares of course.


The part in bold is fair, but blaming the IRS for a half-cent reduction sounds pretty lame. Your issues run far deeper than that.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Your title is misleading. It's a 1/2 cent per mile reduction, not a five cent per mile change. $5 difference per 10,000 miles traveled in the deduction, which amounts to about $1.50 in additional taxes per 10,000 miles driven. This will change add about $10 total to my tax liability for 2017 if I drive the same amounts as 2016.

We need to shut down the IRS.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> Your title is misleading. It's a 1/2 cent per mile reduction, not a five cent per mile change.


Right you are - a typo from when I changed it to the $ amount from the %. 
CORRECTED! (thanks)


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Right you are - a typo from when I changed it to the $ amount from %. CORRECTED!


The IRS is out of control, but this change seems fairly innocuous.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

MSUGrad9902 said:


> The IRS is out of control, but this change seems fairly innocuous.


IMO, it's the tax code (and Congress) that's out of control - not the IRS.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

renbutler said:


> The part in bold is fair, but blaming the IRS for a half-cent reduction sounds pretty lame. Your issues run far deeper than that.


Not blaming the IRS at all. It is what it is and was kind of expecting it.. Just venting a bit that in my year and a half of driving the job has morphed into a death by a thousand cuts scenario. Every change,significant or not,has been for the worse.The IRS change is yet another little blow to drivers, small,insignificant,as this particular one may be. Won't matter much,I'll be hanging up the keys for good if the rumored,but only rumored,Jan rates cuts actually happen again. Not reliant on this "side hustle".Good luck.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

The deductiom was generous as it is. If this is what makes or breaks driving for you it is probably time for a new gig.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

OK - I should say the GOVERNMENT is out of control. Better?


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Strange... I don't recall anyone here lamenting that the deduction was too high when gas prices slipped well under $2/gallon for a month or two recently.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> Beginning on Jan. 1, *2017*, the *standard mileage* rates for the use of a car (also vans, pickups or panel trucks) will be: 53.5 cents per *mile* for *business miles* driven, down from 54 cents for 2016.
> 
> 2017 Standard Mileage Rates For Business


It's only 1/2¢. This time.
Govt. Will always find ways to maintain Revenue.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Strange... I don't recall anyone here lamenting that the deduction was too high when gas prices slipped well under $2/gallon for a month or two recently.


Since you feel badly about that,the I.R.S. will accept contributions from you. There is no law against you donating to Govt.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Besides,Canada just adopted the " Carbon Tax".
1/3 of the Globalists"UNION OF THE AMERICAS" has now adopted this scheme. Your turn to pay Globalists tax is coming soon.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> The deductiom was generous as it is. If this is what makes or breaks driving for you it is probably time for a new gig.


Rest assured this little blip is not breaking me. Dealing with Support on a daily basis however just might. Another topic though


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

the .5 a mile is insignificant. It comes to like $2-$3 a day for my market. Compared to uber playing it's game with taking half the trip that's nothing.


----------



## Michael - Cleveland (Jan 1, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> the .5 a mile is insignificant. It comes to like $2-$3 a day for my market. Compared to uber playing it's game with taking half the trip that's nothing.


just to be clear, it's not $0.5, or even $0.05... it's $0.005. (I know that's what you meant). 
And for someone who drives 1,000 miles/week, the difference is a loss of $5/wk in the deduction.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Michael - Cleveland said:


> just to be clear, it's not $0.5, or even $0.05... it's $0.005. (I know that's what you meant).
> And for someone who drives 1,000 miles/week, the difference is a loss of $5/wk in the deduction.


I'm MELTING!!!

Disprove an asians math and he turns into Miso soup..

I can't believe i did that.

Ok in my market that's 1/2c for 200 miles or $1-$1.50 a day.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

renbutler said:


> Holy crap, people aren't going to ***** about a 0.5-cent decrease, are they?


Agreed.


----------

